

Beyond open source:  real-time code fragment sharing and dev among flash mobs. - amichail

You can watch as people make copies of your code while you are typing it in real-time. And you can even see what modifications they make, what happens when they run it, etc.<p>And you can of course copy back anything you like from their code as they are typing it in real-time, and so on.<p>Such a system might encourage programmers to make at least small fragments of their code available in real-time because it would encourage collaborative development and debugging via flash mobs.
======
f00li5h
sounds pretty close to what git does ... only with pubsub

------
robertboloc
this is interesting, but what about timezones?

